# FooTTie 2007/8 - Start of New Season



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hello All,

Well, a new FooTTie season starts this Saturday, so I've taken over from TTVic to offer everyone on the forum a chance to "play" this friendly (!), non competitive (!), no prize game.

All you have to do is predict the score line of the listed premiership games. Points are then scored as follows:

5 points = Correct Scores for Both Teams
3 points = Correct Result and having the correct score for one of the two teams
3 points = Drawn games but not the Correct scoreline
2 points = Correct Result
0 points = Everything Else

Last year was a close run thing, so I expect another exciting season :roll:

So the line up for the first weeks games are as follows:

Saturday, 11 August 2007
Aston Villa v Liverpool
Bolton v Newcastle
Derby v Portsmouth
Everton v Wigan
Middlesbrough v Blackburn
Sunderland v Tottenham
West Ham v Man City

Sunday, 12 August 2007
Arsenal v Fulham
Chelsea v Birmingham
Man Utd v Reading

Please post your scores in the format as shown in my following post as it makes marking the results a tad easier.

Good luck everyone.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 0-1
Bolton v Newcastle 1-0
Derby v Portsmouth 1-1
Everton v Wigan 2-1
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 2-0
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-1
West Ham v Man City 1-0

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Chelsea v Birmingham 3-0
Man Utd v Reading 2-1

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

On behalf of TTVic:

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-0
Bolton v Newcastle 1-0
Derby v Portsmouth 1-0
Everton v Wigan 1-0
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 1-0
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-0
West Ham v Man City 1-0

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 1-0
Chelsea v Birmingham 1-0
Man Utd v Reading 1-0

Moley


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1 - 2
Bolton v Newcastle 1 - 3
Derby v Portsmouth 1 - 1
Everton v Wigan 2 - 1
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 2 - 1
Sunderland v Tottenham 1 - 1
West Ham v Man City 3 - 1

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2 - 0
Chelsea v Birmingham 3 - 0
Man Utd v Reading 2 - 0

Welcome back


----------



## hondacc (Oct 26, 2006)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa 2 v 1 Liverpool 
Bolton 1 v 1 Newcastle 
Derby 1 v 2 Portsmouth 
Everton 3 v 0 Wigan 
Middlesbrough 0 v 0 Blackburn 
Sunderland 2 v 2Tottenham 
West Ham 2 v 1 Man City

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal 4 v 0 Fulham 
Chelsea 3 v 0 Birmingham 
Man Utd 2 v 0 Reading


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-3 
Bolton v Newcastle 0-0 
Derby v Portsmouth 0-2 
Everton v Wigan 2-0 
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 1-3 
Sunderland v Tottenham 0-1 
West Ham v Man City 1-1

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0 
Chelsea v Birmingham 3-0 
Man Utd v Reading 2-0


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks again for taking over Moley


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

can i play please?

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 0-2 
Bolton v Newcastle 0-2 
Derby v Portsmouth 1-2 
Everton v Wigan 2-1 
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 1-0 
Sunderland v Tottenham 0-2 
West Ham v Man City 0-0

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0 
Chelsea v Birmingham 3-0 
Man Utd v Reading 2-1

thanks

elliot


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Good man Moley - thanks for picking up the baton

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1 - 3
Bolton v Newcastle 1 - 1
Derby v Portsmouth 0 - 2
Everton v Wigan 2 - 1
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 0 - 0 
Sunderland v Tottenham 1 - 2
West Ham v Man City 2 - 2

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 3 - 0
Chelsea v Birmingham 2 - 1 
Man Utd v Reading 3 - 1


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Can I play too please?

Saturday 11 August 2007
Aston villa v liverpool 1-1
bolton v newcastle 0-0
derby v portsmouth 0-2
everton v wigan 1-1
middlesbrough v blackburn 0-1
sunderland v tottenham 1-0
west ham v man city 0-1

Sunday 12th august 2007

arsenal v fulham 2-1
chelsea v birmingham 2-0
Man Utd v reading 3-0

Cheers Dougie


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-2
Bolton v Newcastle 0-1
Derby v Portsmouth 1-1
Everton v Wigan 1-0
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 2-1
Sunderland v Tottenham 0-1
West Ham v Man City 1-1

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Chelsea v Birmingham 2-1
Man Utd v Reading 1-1


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 2-1 
Bolton v Newcastle 1-1 
Derby v Portsmouth 1-0 
Everton v Wigan 1-1 
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 1-1 
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-2 
West Ham v Man City 0-1

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0 
Chelsea v Birmingham 2-0 
Man Utd v Reading 3-1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Can I play :?:

Saturday, 11 August 2007
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-2
Bolton v Newcastle 1-0
Derby v Portsmouth 0-3
Everton v Wigan 1-1
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 0-1
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Man City 0-2

Sunday, 12 August 2007
Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Chelsea v Birmingham 2-1
Man Utd v Reading 2-2

Cheers Richard


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saturday, 11 August 2007 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1 - 2
Bolton v Newcastle 1 - 2
Derby v Portsmouth 1 - 0
Everton v Wigan 1 - 0
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 1 - 0 
Sunderland v Tottenham 1 - 2
West Ham v Man City 1 - 1

Sunday, 12 August 2007 
Arsenal v Fulham 2 - 0
Chelsea v Birmingham 3 - 1 
Man Utd v Reading 3 - 0


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

PissTT said:


> can i play please?


Oh course Elliot, the more the merrier 8)



mighTy Tee said:


> Can I play?


As above Richard.



tt dug said:


> Can I play too please?


Everybody's most welcome - it's a bit of fun.

Good luck everyone.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Thanks again for taking over Moley


No problem Vic. Did you want to put your own scores in this week? - I thought you were away - maybe it's next week.

Moley


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Saturday, 11 August 2007
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-2
Bolton v Newcastle 1-0
Derby v Portsmouth 0-1
Everton v Wigan 2-0 
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 0-0
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-0
West Ham v Man City 1-0

Sunday, 12 August 2007
Arsenal v Fulham 3-1
Chelsea v Birmingham 2-0
Man Utd v Reading 0-5 only joking  3-2 :roll:

Thanks moley :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

moley said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again for taking over Moley
> ...


I will live with the scorelines as entred, fly out tomorrow back on the 30th but I think the Villa in Crete has internet if so and it's working might entre my own scores next week.

Cheers Vic


----------



## mercman (Nov 7, 2003)

Herewith predictions of Merman:-

Saturday, 11 August 2007

Aston Villa v Liverpool 1 - 3
Bolton v Newcastle 1 - 1 
Derby v Portsmouth 1 - 2 
Everton v Wigan 3 - 0
Middlesbrough v Blackburn 2 - 1
Sunderland v Tottenham 1 - 1
West Ham v Man City 3 - 1

Sunday, 12 August 2007

Arsenal v Fulham 3 - 0  
Chelsea v Birmingham 2 - 0
Man Utd v Reading 3 - 0


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mercman said:


> Herewith predictions of Merman:-


???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Saturday, 11 August 2007
Aston Villa 1v2 Liverpool
Bolton 1v3 Newcastle
Derby 0v2 Portsmouth
Everton 2v1 Wigan
Middlesbrough 1v1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1v2 Tottenham
West Ham 2v2 Man City

Sunday, 12 August 2007
Arsenal 2v0 Fulham
Chelsea 3v1 Birmingham
Man Utd 2v1 Reading


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Sunderland 1 tottenham 0, 1 out of 1 for me so far 8) .


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

tt dug said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Sunderland 1 tottenham 0, 1 out of 1 for me so far 8) .


See, it's dead easy :roll: :wink:

Moley


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Saturday, 11 August 2007
> Aston Villa 1v2 Liverpool
> Bolton 1v3 Newcastle
> Everton 2v1 Wigan


3 Exactly right so far


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Saturday, 11 August 2007
> *Aston Villa v Liverpool 1 - 2
> Bolton v Newcastle 1 - 3*Derby v Portsmouth 1 - 1
> *Everton v Wigan 2 - 1*
> ...


Same here. You been looking over my shoulder :wink:


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Do we have to predict midweek games as well :?:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Only when posted Dug, but usually not.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

tt dug said:


> Do we have to predict midweek games as well :?:


As mac's TT said, it's usually only the weekend games.

Moley


----------

